# Real Christmas Trees and Rats Questions



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

This question probably comes up a lot but I need to ask it for the safety of my pets.

Is it safe to have a real Christmas tree with pet rats? I have never had a real one, my husband and I really want one this year. I am aware that cedar and pine bedding is toxic to rats but what about an actual tree? I was assuming they would be ok if they don’t live in it or eat it and are kept in another part of the house. But I was wondering if the “fumes” from the tree will get them sick. I also let them free range in the house (supervised of course) will they be able to climb it? Or is this a no no?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I used a small balsam tee on a small end table. I set it up with tons of rat-friendly items, foam hanging things, popcorn icicles, jingle balls, paper chain etc...the young rats LOVED it


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Lilspaz---that is precious


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Lilspaz that is awesome!!! I would have shyed away from letting my girls near a real tree but now I want to get them a lil one!! We usually get a Fraser fir - looks like the one you have. Do you know if that variety is safe? Also, how do you have time to do your job, take care of all your rescue ratties, love all your fur babies AND decorate a rattie Christmas tree?? Do you ever sleep? Lol!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poodlepalooza said:


> Lilspaz that is awesome!!! I would have shyed away from letting my girls near a real tree but now I want to get them a lil one!! We usually get a Fraser fir - looks like the one you have. Do you know if that variety is safe? Also, how do you have time to do your job, take care of all your rescue ratties, love all your fur babies AND decorate a rattie Christmas tree?? Do you ever sleep? Lol!


Sadly the last tree I had was in 2009...that tree was from 2006. Most of my ratties these days are old, so they cannot climb in it so I don't bother. If I have a bunch of babies or young rescues in next year maybe I will do it again. It was awesome, the rats practically lived in the tree...I would see it shake, and then would find them curled up sleeping on the branches. if you have a big gap you could hang a hammock as well...just get creative  I thought it was a balsam? No matter it was soft on paws and not too aromatic.


----------

